# UBER cards w/ my promo code, where do I get these?



## Caluber (Jan 25, 2015)

My son showed me a card he got from an Uber driver at LAX, it was all black on one side w/ the white Uber logo, and on the other side it had some other info. incl. the drivers promo code. I thought they looked very professional and would like to get some. Right now I just am using post it notes w/ my promo code written on it. Does anyone know where I can get these cards?? Thank you very much!


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

If you email Uber, you can order some with a blank promo code and you write it in.

Or

Ask for the link to get custom ones with your code printed on them from Vista print. (You have to pay for those yourself)


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Sign up as a rider and give that promo code out. I never give out my driver code. Driver code is $5, I would rather have the free $20 ride with the rider code. But I guess that only helps if you plan to be a rider at some point. I use my free rides all the time.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I give my rider code out all the time. I do use Uber and **** you I don't tip you overpaid pigs.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

So your the rotten son of a ***** driver I rode yesterday that didn't tip.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh I tipped in your car. Just was not money.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Marketing for Uber just got easier. Send us money and we will let you market for us.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Samename said:


> Marketing for Uber just got easier. Send us money and we will let you market for us.
> 
> View attachment 4503


It's worth it if you get one free ride out of it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Caluber said:


> My son showed me a card he got from an Uber driver at LAX, it was all black on one side w/ the white Uber logo, and on the other side it had some other info. incl. the drivers promo code. I thought they looked very professional and would like to get some. Right now I just am using post it notes w/ my promo code written on it. Does anyone know where I can get these cards?? Thank you very much!


You can order/make them from vista print.com for the same price. That's where I made mine.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Remember if a person takes your DRIVER code referral card they can use that to sign up to be a driver also and that is some nice money...they can't do that with your rider code! (at least I don't think they can). Use the driver code, that is what it is for.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

My driver and rider codes are identical..


----------



## AthensMatt (Jul 8, 2015)

Where do I find my driver/promo code?


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

In the driver app click on Invite Friends and it will show in there...


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

t.uber.com/cards
is the URL I used to order my cards through Visrtaprint. I spent about $36 for 2,000 cards (incl shipping). I've handed out about 250 of the cards so far and have already gotten $25 of new rider bonuses in my checks.


----------

